# Im in Melbourne!!!



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Hello, 
I am in Melbourne now!!!!!...my second day.
The plane trip was very hard for the first 20 minutes but OK after the movie started and the food came out. Took 4mg valium but still had panic attack. Nothing short of a horse tranquilliser could have made any difference. Thank you to all those people who helped me get there...

Feeling anxious still but am coping somehow. This is my thirs day where I took a valium (2mg) because I figure getting around the city for first time is stressful at the best of times. Hopefully will not need it any more. How often can I take the 2mg without becoming addicted....say every couple of days? The problem is that my heart rate is elevated most of the days (even when I sleep I have nightmares and stressful dreams) It gets up to 90 beats a minute most of the time...how long can the heart cope with that? Maybe i should check with doctor. Im hoping that I can make it through the initial period and all the stresses involved (eg. getting job, starting in job and the homesickness etc.)

On a more positive note....Melbourne is a BEAUTIFUL city and the people are so so so lovely and friendly. I love it.

Janine, if you're reading...did you experience elevated heartrate for etended periods of time? If so, could you quantify?...you know me...I trust your judgement.

Better run.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Hello, 
I am in Melbourne now!!!!!...my second day.
The plane trip was very hard for the first 20 minutes but OK after the movie started and the food came out. Took 4mg valium but still had panic attack. Nothing short of a horse tranquilliser could have made any difference. Thank you to all those people who helped me get there...

Feeling anxious still but am coping somehow. This is my thirs day where I took a valium (2mg) because I figure getting around the city for first time is stressful at the best of times. Hopefully will not need it any more. How often can I take the 2mg without becoming addicted....say every couple of days? The problem is that my heart rate is elevated most of the days (even when I sleep I have nightmares and stressful dreams) It gets up to 90 beats a minute most of the time...how long can the heart cope with that? Maybe i should check with doctor. Im hoping that I can make it through the initial period and all the stresses involved (eg. getting job, starting in job and the homesickness etc.)

On a more positive note....Melbourne is a BEAUTIFUL city and the people are so so so lovely and friendly. I love it.

Janine, if you're reading...did you experience elevated heartrate for etended periods of time? If so, could you quantify?...you know me...I trust your judgement.

Better run.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

'It is extremely difficult, if not impossible, to damage a healthy heart with exercise. You do not burn or otherwise damage healthy heart muscle by exceeding 90 percent of your estimated maximum heart rate (MHR). Otherwise, there would be many more elite athletes, who daily push their heart rate to extremes, suffering heart damage.'

I got this off a website. I had two weeks of pretty much consistent heart rate of over 100, at times it went down to 85. When I got a bit better and went on a bike ride, I actually felt fitter and kept going longer than my boyfriend who downhill mountain bikes. I had given my heart exercise! 
90 is not bad at all, resting heart rate is not much lower than that.

On a happier note, CONGRATULATIONS! You are in Melbourne! Proud of you girl! It sounds lovely there. Just imagining the weather...

PS Stop checking your pulse!


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

'It is extremely difficult, if not impossible, to damage a healthy heart with exercise. You do not burn or otherwise damage healthy heart muscle by exceeding 90 percent of your estimated maximum heart rate (MHR). Otherwise, there would be many more elite athletes, who daily push their heart rate to extremes, suffering heart damage.'

I got this off a website. I had two weeks of pretty much consistent heart rate of over 100, at times it went down to 85. When I got a bit better and went on a bike ride, I actually felt fitter and kept going longer than my boyfriend who downhill mountain bikes. I had given my heart exercise! 
90 is not bad at all, resting heart rate is not much lower than that.

On a happier note, CONGRATULATIONS! You are in Melbourne! Proud of you girl! It sounds lovely there. Just imagining the weather...

PS Stop checking your pulse!


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Right, contrary to my own advice, I just checked my pulse.
It was 95. I don't even feel anxious, have butterflies in my stomach or anything. Weird.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Right, contrary to my own advice, I just checked my pulse.
It was 95. I don't even feel anxious, have butterflies in my stomach or anything. Weird.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Posted same post twice. Again.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Posted same post twice. Again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Cloverstone, was your elevated heart rate anxiety related?
I am asking because you said you had 120 for three years and I wonder if you were like sitting on fire all the time.
Did you do relaxation practices to get it down or did it level off by itself?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Cloverstone, was your elevated heart rate anxiety related?
I am asking because you said you had 120 for three years and I wonder if you were like sitting on fire all the time.
Did you do relaxation practices to get it down or did it level off by itself?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

That makes me feel MUCH better. Thanks v. much.

Is board is like family and Im so grateful to have you guys here with me in Melb.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

That makes me feel MUCH better. Thanks v. much.

Is board is like family and Im so grateful to have you guys here with me in Melb.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

terri


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, thank GOD she's in Melbourne, lol...my own heartrate was getting elevated just trying to talk her into it.

evil grin

I believe my heart rate was elevated from 1973 to 1976. Everytime I checked, it was about 120. resting. not good. however, not dangerous. I was a mental wreck. My heart was reacting to what it "thought" was danger. After about 1976 it got sick of me and calmed down a bit.

It was probably higher than THAT in 1987. You could chart my EKG with a diagram of my mental highlights.

Hearts. Breathing rates. Dizziness factors. Inability to swallow. Inability to THINK. you name it, the body can do it.

A.....
N.........
X................
I...........
E.............
T................
Y.

Yay, Melbourne Chick!
Love ya, 
and very proud of you,
J


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, thank GOD she's in Melbourne, lol...my own heartrate was getting elevated just trying to talk her into it.

evil grin

I believe my heart rate was elevated from 1973 to 1976. Everytime I checked, it was about 120. resting. not good. however, not dangerous. I was a mental wreck. My heart was reacting to what it "thought" was danger. After about 1976 it got sick of me and calmed down a bit.

It was probably higher than THAT in 1987. You could chart my EKG with a diagram of my mental highlights.

Hearts. Breathing rates. Dizziness factors. Inability to swallow. Inability to THINK. you name it, the body can do it.

A.....
N.........
X................
I...........
E.............
T................
Y.

Yay, Melbourne Chick!
Love ya, 
and very proud of you,
J


----------



## jw1234 (Aug 10, 2004)

Monika-

Congratulations! Where were you coming from exactly? What suburb are you settled in at the moment?

You really came to Melbs at the perfect time. We have the Fringe Festival happening right now, which is totally perfect for someone like you who is into theatre. It is probably an ideal time to get out there and get distracted with some excellent theatre and music and start meeting new people with similar interests.

Im sure you are getting flooded with reccomendations, but if you tell me a little more what you are into, I can tell you where to go.

However, for the best coffee or a good drink (in my completely biased opinion), come to Bourgie. Its owned by my best friend here, and the address is 297 Lt. Lonsdale, bw Queen and Elizabeth.

Im sure you will be busy enough though settling in. Mazel tov, and I'm sure you will do great!

Best,
J


----------



## jw1234 (Aug 10, 2004)

Monika-

Congratulations! Where were you coming from exactly? What suburb are you settled in at the moment?

You really came to Melbs at the perfect time. We have the Fringe Festival happening right now, which is totally perfect for someone like you who is into theatre. It is probably an ideal time to get out there and get distracted with some excellent theatre and music and start meeting new people with similar interests.

Im sure you are getting flooded with reccomendations, but if you tell me a little more what you are into, I can tell you where to go.

However, for the best coffee or a good drink (in my completely biased opinion), come to Bourgie. Its owned by my best friend here, and the address is 297 Lt. Lonsdale, bw Queen and Elizabeth.

Im sure you will be busy enough though settling in. Mazel tov, and I'm sure you will do great!

Best,
J


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes welcome to Melbourne Monika...i live here too..where abouts have u settled?
The Royal Melbourne show starts tomorrow..be sure to go, it is great fun!!


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes welcome to Melbourne Monika...i live here too..where abouts have u settled?
The Royal Melbourne show starts tomorrow..be sure to go, it is great fun!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi cloverstone,
is your heartbeat stable now? I mean, can you keep the heartbeat at a low rate even when you are stressed or are you subject to fall into the elevated beat rate easily?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi cloverstone,
is your heartbeat stable now? I mean, can you keep the heartbeat at a low rate even when you are stressed or are you subject to fall into the elevated beat rate easily?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Sending Monika a big cooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I'm so glad the plane trip wasn't all bad and I'm so glad you are enjoying Melbourne.

The fast heart rate is anxiety it will drop back to normal,always does.
Using valium short term is a good idea,no use suffering if you don't need to.

I'm proud of you,gotta go and yell at my boyfriend and cuddle the dog.........I've been away

Love Shelly


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Sending Monika a big cooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I'm so glad the plane trip wasn't all bad and I'm so glad you are enjoying Melbourne.

The fast heart rate is anxiety it will drop back to normal,always does.
Using valium short term is a good idea,no use suffering if you don't need to.

I'm proud of you,gotta go and yell at my boyfriend and cuddle the dog.........I've been away

Love Shelly


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

Im staying with friends south of Yarra close to CBD...feel funny naming suburb on internet. Well, it is a very nice place anyway. The coffee here is divine ...even the decaf. cant wait to engage in some serious vintage clothe shopping!!!

Two obsevations about Melbourne... most people walk around in the rain without umbrellas and...everyone has better than average hair...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

Im staying with friends south of Yarra close to CBD...feel funny naming suburb on internet. Well, it is a very nice place anyway. The coffee here is divine ...even the decaf. cant wait to engage in some serious vintage clothe shopping!!!

Two obsevations about Melbourne... most people walk around in the rain without umbrellas and...everyone has better than average hair...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

Cloverstone,
If you don't mind my asking, how old are you?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

Cloverstone,
If you don't mind my asking, how old are you?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

Monika,my daughter used to live in the same suburb.I visited several times.
The shopping is great,Chappel St,Greville St...........have fun

I think that Melbourne has fantastic gardens.
I adore those lovely English looking ones in front of those cute cottages.
Spring is about to happen,it's a lovely time to see all the wonderful flowers...........arh the camellia's.

You will never have to seek out a good coffee.With all the Italian owned cafes you can't go wrong.

All the best.
You sound very positive  
Love Shelly


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

Monika,my daughter used to live in the same suburb.I visited several times.
The shopping is great,Chappel St,Greville St...........have fun

I think that Melbourne has fantastic gardens.
I adore those lovely English looking ones in front of those cute cottages.
Spring is about to happen,it's a lovely time to see all the wonderful flowers...........arh the camellia's.

You will never have to seek out a good coffee.With all the Italian owned cafes you can't go wrong.

All the best.
You sound very positive  
Love Shelly


----------

